# Linux Revival..

## TheX

Tach Leute!

Ich möchte auf meinem Rechner mal wieder nen vernünftiges Betriebssystem haben.. d.h. nen Linux aufsetzen.

Für mehrere Jahre war ich grosser Verfechter von gentoo, hab aber auch andere Distributionen gerne ausprobiert, doch mein

Herz hängt an gentoo  :Smile: 

In der letzten Zeit war ich leider nur M$XP Benutzer.

Ich bin im Moment nicht im Bilde in wie weit gentoo noch in Bezug auf Kernelpflege und ebuilds gepflegt wird.

Die Homepage sieht ja immernoch recht oldscholl aus.. was hoffentlich nicht auf Stillstand verweisst.

So, nun zu meiner Frage:  

Wieder auf den gentoo - Zug steigen? oder den einfachen Weg wählen und Ubuntu oder OpenSuse wählen?

Danke für eure Antworten !

----------

## avx

Ubuntu oder OpenSUSE sind einfach? Einfach stressig, für jemanden, der Gentoo gewöhnt ist vielleicht :p

Seriously, ein wenig konkretere Fragen vielleicht? Die Bleeding-Edge Zeit ist definitiv vorbei, aber soweit gibt's imho nicht viel zu beanstanden, Portage wird immer besser(jaja, paludis auch), etc. pp.

Try it.

----------

## moe

Wasser wartet, äh was erwartest du bei dieser Frage in nem Gentoo-Forum?  :Wink: 

Meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach, ist Gentoo inzwischen das Debian unter den Bleeding-Edge-Distries. Also wers stabil mag is hier gut bedient, Server auf jeden Fall eher Gentoo, für private Desktops finde ich allerdings inzwischen Arch Linux geeigneter. Und wenn man die Nicks im Arch-Forum und hier vergleicht, erkennt man da ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten.   :Laughing: 

Ubuntu geht gerade so, aber OpenHeulsuse für jmd. der Gentoo kennt und liebt? Dann bleib lieber bei XP *duck*

Im Allgemeinen wird dir keiner die Frage beantworten können, überleg was dir wichtig ist, welche Programme in welchen Versionen, Stabilität vs Bleeding-Edge und entscheide dann. Die Paketlisten der Distries sind ja in allen Fällen die ich kenne einsehbar, entweder per Distrowatch, oder indem man direkt auf nen Mirror guckt.

Gruß Maurice

P.S. -> Diskussionsforum?

----------

## think4urs11

 *moe wrote:*   

> P.S. -> Diskussionsforum?

   :Question:   :Arrow:   :Exclamation:   :Cool: 

----------

## Martux

Hallo!

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden, ab und zu "fehlt" mal ein Programm das ich ausprobieren möchte, aber bisher nichts wichtiges (oder nichts wofür sich nicht doch irgendwo ein ebuild organisieren ließ). Bei mir läuft ~arch sehr stabil, ich glaube das war vor einigen Jahren noch etwas haariger.

----------

## Sprotte

Es läuft halt. Ich benutze Stable mit ein paar ~ Paketen.

Wer groß Wert auf Neuigkeiten legt, kann hier allerdings lange warten.

Gentoo ist zur VW-Käfer-Distribution geworden, allerdings immer noch relativ zu schwierig für "normale" PC-Nutzer. 

Tja, so ganz weiß man nicht, wohin die Reise geht.

Insgesamt läßt Linux innovationsmäßig etwas zu wünschen übrig in letzter Zeit. Ich meine so Sachen wie X.org, KDE (furchtbares 4.0 - Release), Gnome (irgendwie ist Gnome halt einfach Gnome), und bei Portage sucht man größere Fortschritte auch vergebens. Firefox ist total verbloated, Alternativen sind nur im Alpha-Status, die *boxen haben sich kaum verändert, GIMP und so auch nicht, also Umwerfendes darf man jetzt nicht erwarten.

Es läuft, mehr kann man nicht dazu sagen. Aufregend ist es nicht gerade. Die Sturm-und-Drang-Zeit ist vorbei.

Unsympathisch finde ich, was in der Gentoo-Führungs- und Entwicklungsetage abgeht. Man hat schon den Eindruck, daß da irgendwelche komischen Dinge laufen. Unsympathisch finde ich auch mittlerweile das OTW-Forum, zwei bis vier Leute starten da die Threads und dann gibts lustig Haue. Kein gutes Aushängeschild. Ich selbst hätte schon längst einige Leute wegen Spammings gesperrt. Um Linux geht's da kaum noch.

Dann das Problem mit Gentoo-Wiki, da haben Leute geschlafen. Die Website könnte auch eine Überholung vertragen, wie von dir ja auch angesprochen.

Warten wir's mal ab.

Suse ist gar nicht mal das Schlechteste übrigens. Würd ich eher nehmen als Ubuntu.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> Unsympathisch finde ich auch mittlerweile das OTW-Forum, zwei bis vier Leute starten da die Threads und dann gibts lustig Haue. Kein gutes Aushängeschild. Ich selbst hätte schon längst einige Leute wegen Spammings gesperrt. Um Linux geht's da kaum noch.

 

Nur mal so aus Neugier ... Details? Wir können auch nicht _jeden_Post lesen, aber im großen und ganzen ist schon noch alles im Rahmen. Zimperlich sein sollte man allerdings nicht in OTW - das ist durchaus so gewolllt. Vollsperren sind nur das letzte Mittel, ggf./gelegentlich setzt es aber durchaus mal einen 1/2/4/8-Wochen-OTW-Bann.

Das es in OTW nur (sehr) am Rande noch um Linux oder manchmal auch nur IT geht war und ist eigentlich schon immer so, daher ja auch 'off the wall'.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Sprotte wrote:*   Unsympathisch finde ich auch mittlerweile das OTW-Forum, zwei bis vier Leute starten da die Threads und dann gibts lustig Haue. Kein gutes Aushängeschild. Ich selbst hätte schon längst einige Leute wegen Spammings gesperrt. Um Linux geht's da kaum noch. 
> 
> Nur mal so aus Neugier ... Details? 

 BoneKracker && energyman76b

Egal wer von beiden was sagt, der andere weiß es besser. Manchmal wirken die wie ein altes Ehepaar.

Beispiel : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-786482.html

Beispiel 2 : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-785315.html (wobei energyman hier zuerst gut durch richk449 vertreten wird)

Ansonsten gibt es schon recht häufig Diskussionen "Im Kreis" wessen Meinung/Glaube/Land/Regierung/Wissenschaft/Schwanz/wasauchimmer jetzt größer/besser/härter/toller ist. An so manchen Ecken nervts.

Nur: Was soll man denn bitteschön in einem Forum erwarten, dass den Titel "Off the Wall" -> "(...)Or anything else" trägt? Im Grunde genommen sind sie mit ihren Wortschlachten dort ja richtig...

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *moe wrote:*   

> Meiner bescheidenen Ansicht nach, ist Gentoo inzwischen das Debian unter den Bleeding-Edge-Distries. Also wers stabil mag is hier gut bedient, Server auf jeden Fall eher Gentoo, für private Desktops finde ich allerdings inzwischen Arch Linux geeigneter. Und wenn man die Nicks im Arch-Forum und hier vergleicht, erkennt man da ein paar Gemeinsamkeiten.  
> 
> 

 

Was gefällt dir denn denn an arch besser als an gentoo?

----------

## Sprotte

Ich sehe einfach nicht die Notwendigkeit für ein Forum für US-Politik/allgemeine Rhetorik-Wettbewerbe/Schwanzvergleiche auf der Website einer Linux-Distribution. Es ging dort übrigens früher schon häufiger um Linux-relevante Themen. Jetzt wird dort einfach nur noch andauernd die neueste Schlagzeile reingespammt (immer von den selben Leuten) und dann folgt ein Rhetorik-Wettbewerb, bei dem es normalerweise schnell persönlich wird. Ich frage mich, in welcher Weise das irgendwie die Bedürfnisse der Gentoo-User (für diese soll die Website ja wohl da sein) anspricht. Ich sehe da immer nur die selben 10 Leute.

Zimperlich? Naja. Ich finde, die könnten mit ihrem Kram irgendwie zu Slashdot oder so ausweichen. Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich da reingucke. Für mich ist das einfach Spam. Bannen würde ich die Leute, die wirklich mittlerweile jeden zweiten Thread anfangen, nur mit der Absicht, zu provozieren.  Schlichtweg wegen Spammings. Das ist es, was mich hauptsächlich stört. Im Prinzip kann man schon auch über Politik diskutieren. Aber vielleicht muß man nicht einfach solche Threads posten wie 

"Guy caught fucking his dog. Discuss."

Und es dreht sich ja wirklich immer im Kreis. Es sind immer wieder dieselben Themen. 

Sollte eine Regel geben, "before you post something, make sure you have something to say".

Andere mögen das anders sehen.

----------

## moe

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was gefällt dir denn denn an arch besser als an gentoo?

 

Der Zeitaufwand ist geringer, klar das Kompilieren fällt ja auch weg. Trotzdem kann man unkompliziert(er als mit srpm oder deb) eigene Pakete bauen oder vorhandene anpassen. Die PKGBUILDS sind lesbarer als es die Ebuilds (seit den eclasses) sind. Es sind massig Pakete verfügbar, und was nicht als Binärpaket verfügbar ist gibts im AUR. Und für mich am ausschlaggebendsten (auf dem Desktop), es ist topaktuell, Pakete sind dort meist schon im Testing-Zweig verfügbar, bevor bei Gentoo überhaupt ein ebuild existiert.

----------

## danvari

also ich hoppe immer zwischen arch und gentoo hin und her. grundsätzliches zu gentoo:

gentoo war meine erste linux-distribution, angefangen bei gentoo 1.2 ^^. damals war gentoo noch bleeding-edge, aktueller als andere distributionen, und vor allen dingen: schneller! das kompillieren auf einem alten rechner brachte eine % raus. heute: gentoo ist mäßig aktuell, manche pakete (s. foo2zjs) werden/wollen nicht mehr gepflegt werden (entwickler hat vll., so sagt er, im nächsten witner zeit). manche als stabil maskierte pakete können nicht kompiliert werden (bsp.: maxima) und man muss auf den "instabilen" zweig ausweichen. wissenschaftliche anwendungen ala qtiplot scidavis lassen sich nicht vernünftig kompilllieren.

man muss ganz ehrlich sein, schaut man sie die gentoo-entwicklung der letzten jahre an, so wird man unweigerlich feststellen, dass gentoo am "dying" ist. ein langsamer tod, aber ich tippe mal darauf, dass gentoo in den nächsten jahren bis auf einen harten kern schrumpfen wird, vorrausgesetzt es passiert nichts radikales. ein problem, weshalb vll. auch archlinux gerade so attraktiv wirkt: unter arch ist das mitarbeiten deutlich leichter. ein ebuild zu programmieren ist nicht so einfach wie ein PKGBUILD unter arch.

arch: _sehr_ aktuell. sehr guter stock-kernel (eig. besteht hier keinen bedarf einen eigenen kernel zu bauen). nachteil: keine use-flags natürlich.

----------

## Necoro

 *danvari wrote:*   

> man muss ganz ehrlich sein, schaut man sie die gentoo-entwicklung der letzten jahre an, so wird man unweigerlich feststellen, dass gentoo am "dying" ist

 

Blabla ... immer wieder derselbe Schmarrn  :Rolling Eyes: 

Und naja ... PKGBUILDs sind sicherlich simpler -- aber halt auch weniger mächtig (und lesbarer finde ich sie gleich gar nicht Oo)

----------

## moe

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> (und lesbarer finde ich sie gleich gar nicht Oo)

 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass du die Ebuild-Syntax sehr gut kennst, nicht zuletzt wegen deiner Arbeit an portato, aber für jemanden der sich damit nicht sonderlich auseinandergesetzt hat, sondern nur mal fix ein ebuild/PKGBUILD anpassen will, ist das PKGBUILD auf Anhieb verständlich, das ebuild nicht.

Besser lesbar ist vielleicht schlecht formuliert, ich änder es um auf: Besser verständlich für Leute die nicht aktive Entwickler der Distrie sind, sondern eben "nur" Benutzer.

Edith: Dass Gentoo "am dying" ist, würd ich aber auch nicht unterschreiben. Es wird sowohl aktiv entwickelt, als auch eingesetzt (z.B. bei Domainfactory), möglicherweise haben sich der Ansprüche der Distrie mehr von bleeding-ätsch-Desktop zu Server verschoben.

----------

## Sprotte

 *danvari wrote:*   

> 
> 
> man muss ganz ehrlich sein, schaut man sie die gentoo-entwicklung der letzten jahre an, so wird man unweigerlich feststellen, dass gentoo am "dying" ist. ein langsamer tod, aber ich tippe mal darauf, dass gentoo in den nächsten jahren bis auf einen harten kern schrumpfen wird... 

 

Ja, Gentoo ist am Schrumpfen. 

 *Quote:*   

> arch: _sehr_ aktuell. sehr guter stock-kernel (eig. besteht hier keinen bedarf einen eigenen kernel zu bauen). nachteil: keine use-flags natürlich.

 

Kein Bedarf, einen eigenen Kernel zu bauen? Das sehe ich als einen der Vorteile von Gentoo, ein kleiner Kernel bootet schneller und verbraucht weniger Speicher. Da bin ich dann halt doch wieder typischer Gentoo-User, ich will keinen unnötigen Kram auf meinem Rechner laufen haben. Die Use-Flags helfen hier wirklich sehr. z.B hab ich kein Java auf meiner Maschine. Und man lernt nebenbei noch ein bißchen was.

Andererseits verstehe ich auch die Argumentation, die ganzen Source-Files nähmen nur unnötig Platz weg, und ein Paket einmal zu bauen und dann nur noch zu vertreiben, wäre effizienter.

Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile.

Die meisten User können sicherlich mit 'ner Source-Distribution nichts anfangen. Die wollen sich ein Paket sofort installieren, und nicht erst kompilieren. Falls es ein Ebuild gibt. Die wollen halt auch normalerweise nicht wirklich Wine benutzen müssen, um Photoshop, 3DSMax und ähnliches zu verwenden. Oder Spiele. World of Warcraft... oh, hatten wir schon mal. Die meisten denken, das sei kein Argument, aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, daß so Sachen wie World of Warcraft out-of-the-box zum Laufen zu kriegen, Hauptargumente nicht nur gegen Gentoo, sondern auch gegen Linux sind. Der nächste Renner wird Diablo 3, und das läuft bestimmt nicht auf Linux. Und mit wine ist halt umständlich (sonst gäb's keinen WoW-Support-Thread mit X Seiten).

Jemand schickt dir eine Mail, mit dieser obskuren T-Online-Software, und bei dir kommt nur Zeichensalat an, weil Mutt keine HTML-Emails verwerten kann. Nicht out of the box jedenfalls. Schon gar nicht in der Konsole. All solcher Kram. Sich Thunderbird zu installieren, ist eigentlich schon gegen die Gentoo-Mentalität. Dann kann man auch Ubuntu nehmen. Anderes beliebtes Beispiel: Ich bin mit irssi im IRC, und lauter Windows-Nutzer posten Links zu HTML-Seiten etc. und sagen "Guck doch mal!" Ja wie denn? Out of the box geht sowas eben nicht... kann Arch sowas? Ich wage es zu bezweifeln. Ich hab ja noch nicht mal einen funktionierenden Framebuffer, wegen meiner NVIDIA-Karte, da müßte ich jetzt wohl wieder Vesafb einrichten, aber der Gedanke daran ist nicht so angenehm. Ich kann mir nie diese dämlichen Modenummern merken, die man da angeben muß... würg... aber schöne große Buchstaben jedenfalls!

Klar gibt es irgendwelche Bastellösungen, aber man wird dessen doch müde. Die Menschheit schafft es nicht, ein vernünftiges OS herzustellen. 

Da könnte man bei Gentoo zum Beispiel mal ansetzen, es kann nicht sein, daß man irgendwelche dämlichen Kernelparameter angeben muß, damit der Framebuffer funktioniert. Sowas könnte doch automatisch gecheckt werden. Aber immer noch besser als andere Unix-artige Systeme, die noch nicht mal wissen, was ein Framebuffer überhaupt ist. Und große Auflösungen gibt's dort gleich gar nicht (*BSD).

Ein anderer beliebter Gentoo-Horror: Portage möchte gerne die von mir bearbeiteten Config-Files mit der Standardversion überschreiben. Bei jedem Update wieder dasselbe Spiel. Es ist technisch durchaus möglich, modifizierte Files automatisch in Ruhe zu lassen. Aber es wird nicht gemacht. Gentoo ist nicht gerade sehr smart. Ich möchte oft andere Dinge tun, als mich mit solchem Scheiß zu beschäftigen. Folge: Ich update nur extrem selten. Wozu dann eigentlich Gentoo.

Ich denke echt darüber nach, KDE zu installieren. Mich reizt die Interaktion zwischen Programmen und so. Aber irgendwie habe ich den Horror davor, das mit Gentoo zu machen. Ich habe keine Zeit, meinen Rechner zu babysitten.

Man müßte es mal testen, ob man wirklich weniger FPS in Doom 3 hat, wenn man KDE statt Openbox benutzt. Hmm, mir fällt gerade ein, daß ich 2 CPUs habe. Genug Rechenleistung wäre eigentlich da. Aber KDE kompilieren... würg...

----------

## Necoro

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> Die meisten User können sicherlich mit 'ner Source-Distribution nichts anfangen. Die wollen sich ein Paket sofort installieren, und nicht erst kompilieren. Falls es ein Ebuild gibt. Die wollen halt auch normalerweise nicht wirklich Wine benutzen müssen, um Photoshop, 3DSMax und ähnliches zu verwenden. Oder Spiele. World of Warcraft... oh, hatten wir schon mal. Die meisten denken, das sei kein Argument, aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, daß so Sachen wie World of Warcraft out-of-the-box zum Laufen zu kriegen, Hauptargumente nicht nur gegen Gentoo, sondern auch gegen Linux sind. Der nächste Renner wird Diablo 3, und das läuft bestimmt nicht auf Linux. Und mit wine ist halt umständlich (sonst gäb's keinen WoW-Support-Thread mit X Seiten).

 

Was hat Wine-Support jetzt mit ner Source-Distri zu tun?

 *Quote:*   

> Jemand schickt dir eine Mail, mit dieser obskuren T-Online-Software, und bei dir kommt nur Zeichensalat an, weil Mutt keine HTML-Emails verwerten kann. Nicht out of the box jedenfalls. Schon gar nicht in der Konsole. All solcher Kram. Sich Thunderbird zu installieren, ist eigentlich schon gegen die Gentoo-Mentalität.

 

Hab ich was verpasst?  :Shocked:  Ich glaube nicht, dass es gegen die Gentoo-Mentalität verstößt, eine grafische Oberfläche zu benutzen ... und wenn man sich mal die Clients der Gentoo-Devs anschaut, benutzt glaube ich weniger als 10% mutt  :Smile: 

Zusammenfassung: Sorry, aber ich halte deinen kompletten Post für absoluten Schwachsinn - von vorne bis hinten   :Confused: 

----------

## Evildad

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Sprotte wrote:*   
> 
> Zusammenfassung: Sorry, aber ich halte deinen kompletten Post für absoluten Schwachsinn - von vorne bis hinten   

 

Entweder das war jetzt Ironie pur oder ich hab den Post echt auch nicht verstanden...

Vor allem sind dort auch ein paar Unwahrheiten dabei (z.B. Config Dateien etc...)

Aber eigentlich ist der Thread hier eh schon wieder weit ab vom ursprünglichen Thema. Gentoo Bashing sollten wir woanders betreiben.

Das es stirbt hatten wir immer mal wieder seit ich hier im Forum dabei bin. Aber gestorben ist es noch immer nicht   :Very Happy: 

Recht sinnfrei alles...

----------

## Necoro

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Gentoo Bashing sollten wir woanders betreiben.

 

Ich bin dafür, dass man es gar nicht betreibt ... Wenn man mit dem momentanen Zustand nicht zufrieden ist, gibt es genau drei Möglichkeiten:

- konstruktive Kritik

- Mithilfe

- Wechsel zu ner anderen Distri

----------

## think4urs11

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> Ich sehe einfach nicht die Notwendigkeit für ein Forum für US-Politik/allgemeine Rhetorik-Wettbewerbe/Schwanzvergleiche auf der Website einer Linux-Distribution. Es ging dort übrigens früher schon häufiger um Linux-relevante Themen.

 

Den meisten (Mods) ist es lieber wenn diese Herrschaften eine Art abgetrennte Spielwiese haben als (Teile) des gleichen Quarks in 'regulären' Posts zu haben und mühevoll auszusortieren.

Klar wäre es kein großer technischer Verlust wenn OTW geschlossen würde, auf der anderen Seite jedoch gehört auch das zur Gentoo-Kultur - ähnlich wie es zum guten Ton bei deutschsprachigen IT'lern gehört öfter mal im Heiseforum zu schmöckern und herumzutrollen wenn es gar zu langweilig ist in einer Telco.  :Wink: 

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> Anderes beliebtes Beispiel: Ich bin mit irssi im IRC, und lauter Windows-Nutzer posten Links zu HTML-Seiten etc. und sagen "Guck doch mal!" Ja wie denn? Out of the box geht sowas eben nicht..

 

Na und? Windows kann out of the box kein IRC - seltsame Argumentation, ähnlich wie vieles andere in dem Post.

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> Die Menschheit schafft es nicht, ein vernünftiges OS herzustellen.

 

One size fits all klappt nicht mal bei BHs, warum sollte es also bei technisch _wesentlich_ komplizierteren Dingen klappen?

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Zusammenfassung: Sorry, aber ich halte deinen kompletten Post für absoluten Schwachsinn - von vorne bis hinten  

 

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Evildad wrote:*   Gentoo Bashing sollten wir woanders betreiben. 
> 
> Ich bin dafür, dass man es gar nicht betreibt ... Wenn man mit dem momentanen Zustand nicht zufrieden ist, gibt es genau drei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> - konstruktive Kritik

 

Ich bitte darum.

Und eine Rückkehr zum eigentlichen Thema wäre auch fein  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hey TheX!

Meine gaaanz ehrliche Meinung?

Installier einfach beides nebeneinander. Kostet nix, ist minimaler Mehraufwand und Speicherplatz ist sooo günstig wie nie :)

Auch Windows würde ich nicht zerwerfen. Und dann benutzte einfach das, was dir am meisten zusagt und was am besten zu dir passt. Mit der Zeit verändern sich einfach Gewohnheiten und die Geschmäcker. Ich hab nach meinen ca. 3 Jahren unter Linux festgestellt das Gentoo da für mich das beste ist. Es ist unheimlich flexibel und man kann so schön stufenlos updaten.

Für mich ist das System mittlerweile so schön transparent geworden das ich mich einfach nur wohl fühle. Somit hat Gentoo bei mir Einzug auf ca. vier Rechnen gehalten. Ubuntu ist toll wenn man es "für andere" aufsetzt. Weil man nicht kompilieren muss und so. Aber Sabayone wollte ich da auch mal ausprobieren, weil es so ein Zwischending ist. Aber die Zeit fehlte.

Bisher hatte ich unter Gentoo kein Problem das nicht schnell zu lösen war. Ubuntu bringt mir da noch mehr ärger, weil ich mich noch nicht getraut hab da einfach einen selbst Kompilierten Kernel zu verwenden... der nicht bei jedem Update wieder automatisch ersetzt wird usw.

Zum Thema Aktualität: Wenn man will kann man immer noch Bleeding Edge sein, man braucht doch nur die Ebauilds selber zu bauen oder verwendet einschlägige Overlays! Wenn man das nicht weiß oder diese Dinge nicht verwenden (kann), sollte man wohl auch die Finger davon lassen. Alternativen zu Portage gibt es auch usw. Ich sehe da nirgendwo ein Problem. Wohl aber das es an manchen Ecken hakt, weil jeder immer weniger "Zeit" hat. :) Aber genau genommen finde ich das auch nicht so schlimm, zeigt doch nur das die Qualifikationen die ein (ernsthaftes) Interesse an "Gentoo", auch eine recht gute nachfrage am Arbeitsmarkt haben. Also die Qualifikationen die damit verbunden sind, nicht unbedingt "Gentoo".

Die Community ist zwar grad recht "klein".. aber enger zusammenrücken bringt auch Vorteile :)

----------

## think4urs11

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Auch Windows würde ich nicht zerwerfen.

 

Eben. Die Zeiten von Win98SE/ME sind zum Glück vorbei. Aus _User_sicht ist W7 schlicht schick und es funktoniert ohne Mätzchen (bei mir seit es den RC gibt).

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber genau genommen finde ich das auch nicht so schlimm, zeigt doch nur das die Qualifikationen die ein (ernsthaftes) Interesse an "Gentoo", auch eine recht gute nachfrage am Arbeitsmarkt haben. Also die Qualifikationen die damit verbunden sind, nicht unbedingt "Gentoo".

 

Recht gewagte Aussage - 'zu wenig Zeit' hat nicht zwingend etwas mit hochqualifizierter Arbeit/Ausbildung zu tun - gilt natürlich auch andersrum. Der 'subjektiv gefühlte allg. Durchblicker-Index' der 'regulars' hier im Forum ist aber durchaus nicht schlecht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich bin sehr glücklich mit gentoo und kann mir absolut nichts anderes vorstellen. Der große Vorteil, man darf alles von Hand konfigurieren. Bin gerade umgezogen und mußte WLan einrichten. Dachte, dass kann man schnell über ein Ubuntu tun. Steht doch überall: Benutzername, Kennwort, Sparache und zeitzone eingeben, alles andere geht automatisch. Ergebnis: Ergebnis: Ein sehr dürtig laufendes System. Was nutzen mir denn diese ganzen Automatismen, wenn sie nur 80% richtig machen und es nirgendwo dokumentiert ist, was man bei der Installation noch alles schrauben muß.

Klar, es nervt, wenn mal etwas nicht geht aber man lernt jedesmal dazu. Und wenn man erst mal nicht mal mehr die fstab oder ähnliches onfigurieren kann, dann wird es irgendwann mal duster. Und das Ergebnis ist, dass mein Gentoo sich doppelt so schnell anfühlt wie ein 08/15 Ubuntu.

----------

